# Reaper 5 - Behringer X-Touch Compact / virtual midi ports / Standard and MC mode



## themixtape (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi guys! I posted this at the official "Music Tribe" forum but I hate the layout of it and it seems it's never going to be found unless someone googles it... so, I'm here.

Bought an X-Touch, X-Touch One, X-Touch Compact.... yeah, overkill. Probably going to hang onto the Compact, because of its Layer A/B customization.... with Standard Mode, you get a lot.... I don't need the screens/scribble strips since I look at my display a lot, anyway.



What I can't seem to understand (and please shed some light if you can) are several things....


How do you use CC127 (Global Channel) to switch between Mackie Mode and Standard Mode, without power-cycling? In the manual, it mentions that if the unit receives CC127 on the Global Channel, it will switch to Mackie Mode (with a value of 1) and back to Standard Mode (with a value of 0). Since Standard Mode has the X-Touch Editor, I'm able to set a button on the unit to CC127, Global Channel, and min/max both to 1 (to at least switch into Mackie Mode) but, how do I switch *back*, if Mackie Mode doesn't let you customize anything (especially in the X-Touch Editor software)? And further, why is it only a message of CC127 that it RECEIVES, instead of TRANSMITS? Forgive my ignorance.. but like... really? Why couldn't they have just added a button in the corner that says "toggle MC and Standard Mode"?


The X-Touch Compact (and all the X-Touches) only have ONE midi port (in, and out). A "virtual" midi port in addition to the main one allows a person to use the Compact as a general MIDI/CC controller AND Mackie Mode, without having to reconfigure their DAW preferences over and over again.... most DAWs, Reaper included, need separate ports (in AND out) for Control Surfaces (for Mackie Mode, in my instance "Klinke" which I really enjoy), and for general MIDI use (note input, control messages such as mapping an encoder to your favorite synth plugin). I've tried Midi-Ox and LoopMIDI and all sorts of midi routers and can't seem to get anything to work, and I'm not exactly a novice with these types of things.
My main issue is the virtual midi port thing. Most DAWs don't let you share the basic midi port, when you need both Mackie Mode, and general MIDI control. It makes for a lot of useless functionality on the hardware itself, if virtual MIDI ports aren't supported by MIDI controllers.

I've scoured the web for the past two days, finding nothing on the X-Touch Compact... there's some stuff out there, but none of it is really helpful... a lot of people either use it in Mackie Mode, or Standard Mode, and not both. But, I did find a user right here at this forum who said he's able to use Layer A for MIDI CC use, and Layer B for "Mackie Mode" (since he manually mapped all the Mackie messages, which I've tried to do in various ways).... I know it is possible to use Layer A and Layer B as "Mackie Mode" and "Standard Mode" (when in Standard Mode), just by mapping the Mackie messages correctly, like this user talked about. I've yet to hear more details from him. However, I don't think you get the motorized movements (or the instant recall) this way.... or, I might be wrong. Question is... did he enable his X-Touch Compact as a Control Surface in Reaper? Or just a General MIDI Device (note input, and control message input)? The Control Surface mode would allow feedback both ways, for sure. The General MIDI Device, wouldn't... or would it?

As a music teacher, it helps me to understand simple things such as the ability to at least use CC127 / Global Channel to switch between the modes (again, without power-cycling--- which is exactly what the X-Touch Editor does, when you click "MC" or "Standard" on the screen... it's an instant switch... some basic calibration, but it works exactly as it says.) I just don't understand how the unit needs to receive a CC127 message on its global channel.... like... from where? From what? What needs to be routed to bounce between both modes easily? Does the CC127 message have to come from a separate midi controller?

Thanks so much for ANY help!

-Chris


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 29, 2019)

It was probably me, as that's the way I have mine setup. I'll have to check my setup again. Using Cubase 10 more than Reaper these days for current projects. I use Midi Ox to share Midi Ports into DAWs. Give me a few days, I'm away from my main setup.


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 30, 2019)

CC127 Issues:
You can send CC127 from your DAW or other Equipment to the XTC. You can not send CC127 from the XTC to the XTC.
That's why I had the idea of CC on Layer A and MCU on Layer B


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 30, 2019)

What I use for my setup: LoopMidi, MidiOX

LoopMidi Ports:
See attached. I have some ports for my Ipad which runs Lemur.


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 30, 2019)

MidiOX Setup:
The main Midi port in Windows is: X-Touch Compact.
You will need to add your Midi Devices to MidiOx.






Now comes the fancy bit. If you study the diagram, hopefully it will become clear. You need to use the Routing window in MidiOx (Route Icon 66)






Obviously you won't have the Ipad Ports in your setup, so it would look a little simpler.


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 30, 2019)

Reaper Setup:

Here is the Midi Device Screen:






And the MCU Screen. I use the built in MCU adapter. It works just as well as the Klinke one and keeps things simpler.


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 30, 2019)

Here are the XTC Layer B files for Reaper. One is a preset for the XTC editor. The other is just a text file of the XTC in MCU mode.

IIRC I don't know if I have programmed the right note for the Banking and Next Channel functions. When I checked it today I only had 4 channels in Reaper. I think there is an issue with Reaper and Channel Banks...anyone who also has a XT One will know the story.


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 30, 2019)

I did a short video of this setup in Reaper.
XTC You Tube Video

Hope these posts help you guys and gals. Not sure if there is an issue with notes being recorded when using MCU mode...just be aware. This is a lot easier to implement into Cubase without getting any MCU notes sounding. Also the Banks and Channel navigation works properly.


----------



## themixtape (Oct 18, 2019)

Haven't tried yet but THANK YOU!!!


----------



## themixtape (Oct 18, 2019)

It WORKS! Thank you, sir. Thank you. Everything works, even switching banks. I haven't tried the Klinke one, but not necessarily needed. THANK YOU. Ugh. I was getting MIDI feedback with how I set the MIDI OX stuff... and what's worse, is the damn backwards MIDI IN/OUT ports in the Control Surface. That's what confused me most.... I just thought it was supposed to be "MIDI INPUT: (my midi input)" and opposite for Out. But it's backwards... as shown in your diagram.

But YAY it works. Layer A, all my custom MIDI stuff... Layer B... Mackie Control. SWEET. And it does change/remember the fader positions between layers, too.

You're a champion, sir. Thank you again!

*Good tip--* For the MIDI input section, instead of having it Enabled plus Control Messages... do Control Only. The MIDI notes transmitted by the Mackie layer do not respond on any Reaper track that has a synth plugin on it, even if it's Channel 1. Helps a lot. At first I had them both enabled and it was transmitting pitch bend on an Arturia synth (when I moved Fader 1, for level change) and other midi notes when the buttons (mute/solo, etc) were pressed, but after choosing Control Only, it works exactly as it should.


----------



## jjnadal (Jun 27, 2020)

themixtape said:


> It WORKS! Thank you, sir. Thank you. Everything works, even switching banks. I haven't tried the Klinke one, but not necessarily needed. THANK YOU. Ugh. I was getting MIDI feedback with how I set the MIDI OX stuff... and what's worse, is the damn backwards MIDI IN/OUT ports in the Control Surface. That's what confused me most.... I just thought it was supposed to be "MIDI INPUT: (my midi input)" and opposite for Out. But it's backwards... as shown in your diagram.
> 
> But YAY it works. Layer A, all my custom MIDI stuff... Layer B... Mackie Control. SWEET. And it does change/remember the fader positions between layers, too.
> 
> ...



Hello guys. I am quite new in the forum... I am also quite interested on using XTC compact exactly with this configuration, but I am using Mac instead of windows, so I am lost when trying to replicate similar setup in Mac since MidiOx and loop midi are not available. Using built-in Audio Midi Setup I can create additional ports that I can see in Reaper, but I don't know how to do routing process (similar to MIDIOX)...can you help me on that for Mac? 

Regarding the text file including instructions from XTC on MCU mode, how I do programming of XTC device on layer B? Do I need to dump the file from MIDIOX into XTC? If so, how to do it on Mac?

Thanks a lot in advance for your help!!!


----------



## DynamicK (Jun 28, 2020)

In order to program the XTC you need the editor from Behringer. At time of writing the above article, there was no editor for MAC. I don't if that has changed. I'm on PC so don't have that problem. Maybe there is some sort of Windows Emulator you could install, so that you can use the XTC Win editor. If you can do that. just import my Layer config file into the editor. HTH


----------



## jjnadal (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks, I will try to find some windows computer for uploading process...So you mean only I need to do with your file "Reaper Layer B MCU mode.bin" is:
1. Presets on computer > Press Load (for uploading into Editor)
2. To Hardware > Press Dump B
If so, what about virtual midi ports and routing with MIDI-OX? Is this something I need to do? If I understood the process, seems editor is just one shot activity, but routing XTC midi port and virtual is something that must be running into computer at any time (again, tools are in windows...) Thanks again in advance for your help....


----------



## DynamicK (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi, Yes just do 1 and 2 in your post will load Layer B into the XTouch. You can use any virtual midi program. I would name the ports as I have, so it will be easier to follow the setup.

Check out this article it may be of some help.
Gearslutz Midi Ox for Mac


----------



## jjnadal (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi, thanks again for your feedback. Let me share my progress with you.....
I have uploaded file "Reaper Layer B MCU mode.bin" into Layer B. When checking the content using Touch editor I see that information you provide into text file for encoders from 9 10 16 does not match... Find attached file...
I was able to build similar routing than MidiOX using MidiPipe for Reaper, but encoders 15, 16 do not run the expected functionality (Bank and Channel) to move along different tracks in Reaper.... in fact as shown in the attached file notes are not the ones you detail into text file..
Can you advise? maybe I did something wrong?
BUT, on top of that I try to think "out of the box" for an alternative that allows me to switch from Standard mode (and using Layer A and B) to MC and viceversa.... if so, I would have 3 different scenes to work simultaneously without turn on/off.....and I GOT IT.... basically, I have connect any midi controller (nanokorg2, for instance) and through MidiPipe I was mapping specific toggle bottom from nanoKontrol2 (set bottom with CC message 60 with values 0/1) to CC127 and send to Xtouch Compact... it works smoothly just pressing "set bottom". Every time I push, Xtouch switch from MC mode into Standard alternatively.
It seems a better alternative to routing through virtual midi ports, since nothing is requires (no need to create virtual ports, no routing) just setup in Reaper:
- XTouch for Midi IN (as usual)
- Mackie Control Std (Midi In / Midi Out) as usual

Thanks for feedback in advance


----------



## DynamicK (Jul 5, 2020)

Well if you got it working by another simpler method, that's great. TBH it's ages since I used Reaper. I got really annoyed at the Midi Editor. Whenever I used it I had audio dropouts. It's still a problem in v6. I switched to Cubase 10. I can't advise on CC # as I've forgotten, but IIRC the Bank CH change was bugged.


----------



## jjnadal (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks again for feedback. I will try to adopt this alternative method since it seems smooth for me. For the moment I am not facing other drawbacks so I will give an opportunity to this new scenario 
Thanks again for sharing your findings.


----------



## intothecore (Jul 5, 2020)

thanks for the post. Im new with midi configuration. I need to create the ports Air Midi 0 in/out? My audio interface have midi ports, should i use that? Thanks, sorry for my english


----------



## DynamicK (Jul 6, 2020)

The Air Midi Ports are for my iPad Air. I use Lemur and Metagrid, so need to have these ports in my config. You don't need them if you don't have an iPad. I think in your case just create the XTC MCU In and Out ports in LoopMidi. Adjust the Midi Ox config so there are no Air Midi Ports. Then follow my Reaper screen setups. Load my Layer B into your XTouch Compact. AS STATED, CHANNEL + BANK SWITCHING NOT GUARANTEED . Maybe Cockos has fixed it by now. HTH


----------



## El_Sonidor (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and a bit late for this thread, but I have a question. I have the an X-Touch, not Compact, but the one with a jog wheel. Is it possible to have layers like the ones you mention, guys, I mean a possibility of switching between the faders being used for instrument mixing and CC?


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 27, 2021)

I think that your XTouch only supports MC and HUI modes. No support for for midi CCs. Nothing mentioned in the documenetation from Behringer.


----------



## El_Sonidor (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks for the response, so this means that I need a separate midi controller to handle CC. Would you recommend any particular device? Is it sensible to plug one as a slave to Behringer X-touch or as a stand-alone directly to the computer via USB?


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 27, 2021)

Depends on your budget. Cheapest would be the Korg NanoKontrol. I don't think it matters where you plugin... the XTouch acts like an USB HuB


----------



## El_Sonidor (Sep 28, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## MexicanBreed (Oct 1, 2021)

El_Sonidor said:


> Thank you!


As already answered, the X Touch with the scrub wheel sadly does not support midi mode... Otherwise, I think it'd be an absolute beast, although I don't even have the desk space. 

So, I assume you might start looking for a dedicated cc controller. Tried the nanokontrol but the throw feels too short. Haven't tried other options, but I found someone in ebay selling dumb fader boxes with longer throw that seem to be well built and affordable.

You could also want to buy the X Touch compact as it supports midi and it just expands the capabilities of your unit, although ergonomics might be an issue. 

I used to use an X Touch One and really liked it, but decided to try and get the most I could first from an app called TOUCHOSC. With it, you can build your own controllers if you are comfortable with working on just a screen. I'm doing this mostly because I can't invest that sort of money and wanted to try this first as it is super portable. Right now, I'm working on a daw control surface for Reaper, inspired in the Cubase 121. Also, I made a sort of virtual nanokontrol, ascii keyboard, actions and shortcuts, etc. 

OK, sorry for the long post. Hopefully you are still reading. In Reaper, we have the chance to use a fantastic plugin called ReaLearn, which is developed by another user. It can be pretty complex, but basically, you can turn ANY midi controller into a control surface. For instance, I have one virtual fader on my main touchosc page. It will follow selected track without any delay. I can then activate a "master" button as conditional and then the same fader will control the master track gain.

Point is, any controller you choose, this plugin is well worth researching.


----------



## shedd (Jan 18, 2022)

DynamicK said:


> The Air Midi Ports are for my iPad Air. I use Lemur and Metagrid, so need to have these ports in my config. You don't need them if you don't have an iPad. I think in your case just create the XTC MCU In and Out ports in LoopMidi. Adjust the Midi Ox config so there are no Air Midi Ports. Then follow my Reaper screen setups. Load my Layer B into your XTouch Compact. AS STATED, CHANNEL + BANK SWITCHING NOT GUARANTEED . Maybe Cockos has fixed it by now. HTH


Hi DynamicK, Would you be able to help, please?

STEPS SO FAR

1. I have used loop Midi to make the three ports you highlighted
2. Have used Midi-OX to make the same connections
3. Copied your settings in Reaper's MIDI Devices for each In / Out, and used Mackie Control OSC with the same ports as shown.
4. Left loopmidi in/outs as Enabled
5. Then I close reaper, leave loopmidi and midi-OX running.
6. Open X-touch Editor, load the .bin file into the X-touch Editor in Standard Mode, then put it back in Mackie Mode.
7. Open Reaper. All the faders immediately jumped to -10. No communication with DAW.

... this is where I am.

The only thing I have not actively used is the text file. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, if you can spare the time or spot some error.


----------



## DynamicK (Jan 19, 2022)

Hi, your Reaper Midi Device configuration is not the same as mine. If you compare my screenshot to yours, I don't have the X Touch Compact Midi ports at all. IIRC you can disbale them somehow in Reaper. Just check that the MCU setup is also correct. Long time since I used Reaper with my XTC, so sorry for the vague reply.


----------



## shedd (Feb 5, 2022)

DynamicK said:


> Hi, your Reaper Midi Device configuration is not the same as mine. If you compare my screenshot to yours, I don't have the X Touch Compact Midi ports at all. IIRC you can disbale them somehow in Reaper. Just check that the MCU setup is also correct. Long time since I used Reaper with my XTC, so sorry for the vague reply.


Thank you very much for the reply. I adjusted Midi Device config, but still didn't get it to work. So I've moved towards an X-Touch One, which in any case was cheaper and will still do what I need. Thanks!


----------

